
Crypto prices suffer as Korean government announces new regs, potential ban - mattdennewitz
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/28/korean-government-crypto-prices/
======
mtgx
For crying out loud the prices are _higher_ than they were a few days ago when
everyone freaked out about the "Bitcoin crash."

The media is really doing cryptocurrencies a disservice by reporting on every
up and down of their _prices_ , especially when it's the "tech media" doing
it, and not say stock-related media. Not to mention sites like TechCrunch
basically have little clue about what is going on so they don't always report
accurately what happened or what will happen.

I've also always said that I don't think price-related stories belong on HN.
If the price skyrockets, then everyone who has invested in the cryptocurrencye
just wants the stories to be seen as much as possible here and everywhere
else, so the price can rise even further. If the price crashes, then everyone
who has said that "Bitcoin is like the tulip mania" wants to show everyone
else how "right they were" because "Bitcoin is finally crashing." (spoiler: so
far, it's usually been proven they weren't right a few months later).

Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is that 99% of the price-related
stories are either _hype_ or _FUD_ and they are _worthless_ in essence.

